# cannondale adventure 800?



## cannondale800 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey,I'm new to this forum and I have a question. I have a cannondale adventure 800 2007, and I'm planning a ride with a few buddies to big sur from ventura. The ride is about 300 miles each way and they are all telling me that I need to get a road bike for the trip.I like my bike a lot though, and was thinking that maybe I could just modify it to be more aerodynamic like a road bike. I was wondering if anyone knows if its possible to change the handlebars to drop bar ones and if so, then what else I would need to do to make my bike more aerodynamic?


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

cannondale800 said:


> ...what else I would need to do to make my bike more aerodynamic?


A new frame.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

got a photo of your bike?


----------



## jeffj (Nov 25, 2004)

For the record, I ride several different types of bikes, and I actually own an older Cannondale hybrid among all the other bikes in my collection. I also have an old GT mountain bike that has been converted for hybrid duty. I have a soft spot for bikes that fall into the hybrid family as they definitely have their place in my regular 'rotation.'

With that said, I can see a few things that will put you at a significant disadvantage with that bike on a long distance, multi-day trip where you will be riding with others.

The handlebar height issue could possibly be dealt with, with a stem change, and maybe flat or very lo-rise handlebars. Personally, I don't find myself in the drops often enough to say that it's 'necessary' on a long ride as long as you can get that handlebar down, and maybe a little bit more out in front (longer stem with far less rise). Fitting your hybrid with drops would be very expensive as the brifters alone would be cost prohibitive. Then add a crankset, derailleurs, and probably brakes too (can't use v-brakes with brifters), and that's a lot of money to frankenbike a hybrid.

The first issue I see is that the handlebar height on that bike is quite high, and it likely has a relatively short top tube, which puts you in a bolt upright riding position and that will be like using your body as a sail. This will make you either noticeably slower than your riding buddies, or you will have to work noticeably harder than they do. For a leisurely ride around the bike paths, this would be tolerable, but over the course of a full day in the saddle (not to mention several consecutive days), this penalty would add up quickly.

The next thing I see is the single 33t chainring up front. This is severely undergeared for the open road, and could be a real pain while climbing too (overgeared in this situation) unless you are really fit, and once again adding up over the course of a day, not to mention several days. If this is your best bike for the road, I would wager that you're not that 'road fit.'

Thirdly, saddles are a personal thing, but that monster would likely become more uncomfortable the longer you ride it. Too much surface area. 

As much as I love me some hybrids, I have to agree with your riding companions. I think you'd regret taking that hybrid on that ride, and I KNOW your buddies wouldn't be thrilled about having to accommodate you being significantly slower after they warned you well in advance.

Sounds like a fun time to hang with your friends and knock out a 300 miler. Hope you have fun doing it.


----------

